# Recording to DVD...



## robbers (Jul 19, 2005)

Considering I can't download to an external hard drive, the next best thing would be to get a high quality recording from the DVR to my DVD recording.

If I find a DVD recorder with a HDMI input, can I "download" over that cable, from the DVR to the DVD recorder?

If not, what would be the next best way?

(I have some shows on the DVR and want a high quality archive copy of them, but the current setup from the DVR to my DVD recorder is giving me pathetic quality. I think the connection is composite cable.)

Thanks in advance, you guys are great.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Best you can do is Composite input and that way.


----------



## robbers (Jul 19, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> Best you can do is Composite input and that way.


I'm assuming you mean composite out from the 942 to composite in on the DVD recorder?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

robbers said:


> I'm assuming you mean composite out from the 942 to composite in on the DVD recorder?


An S-VHS connection is usually recommended over a composite connection.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

harsh said:


> An S-VHS connection is usually recommended over a composite connection.


Too bad the 942 doesn't have one  .

Yes I meant composite input on the dvd recorder. I have used a cheap lite-on recorder and HD movies look pretty good, just test out the aspect ratio for the best picture on HD stuff. (of course its no longer HD when using composite output, but the better it starts the better it ends up)


----------

